# Diarrhea again... Could it be the water? Travel?



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby's been on Fromm for over a month and he's doing great. However, since Sunday he's had some loose stools. Today it is diarrhea rather than just "mushy". I'm concerned- could it be the water here? He was fine the whole time we were in Florida and he was eating the same food. Could it be from travel? We got home Saturday- I have no ideas why he's doing this. Any ideas?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

It could be the water there.. Or maybe he just has a sensitive stomach? Penny is like that, she gets diarrhea randomly for what seems like no reason. Do you give him a probiotic daily even if he is feeling fine?


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm sorry Ashley to hear about Toby's tummy troubles again! I just wanted to say that I hope he feels better soon!

Maybe you should try bottle water to see. Maybe he ate something when he escaped in the plane? 

Or he just hate NC and wants to go back to Flordia and that's the way he's showing it! (Just kidding!)


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

It could possibly be something in the water that is different in NC to Florida. I'd say it's more likely down to the stress if travelling and being without his canine pals and extended family. I know that because Mylo has a sensitive tummy too stressful situations can leave him with a bit of upset. Hopefully he'll be better in a few days. Trying bottled water to be sure could be a good idea though. Good luck. Hope Toby feels better soon. I know how frustrating and worrying this can be! Hugs to you both!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww poor munchkin, not again! 
It can definitely be the stress of travel.
I hope he feels better asap Ashley!
Keep us posted.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I was thinking same thing. Try filtered water but I also think it was the stress of traveling and maybe even missing his FL family.


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh poor Toby! I hope he's feeling better soon!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks guys. I started him on bottled water last night. He is on probiotics daily, even when he is well. I'm hoping its from traveling and me going back to school- he's a bit upset. Hopefully he will be better soon. I just feel bad for him- it can't be pleasant. But he seems to be in good spirits and plays. So fingers crossed!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

My pup was having tummy issues this past summer....when at our cottage.....couldn't figure out what it was ...til someone on here mentioned bottled water....at the cottage my dogs got only bottled water....So when I stopped and brought water from home for them to drink...her tummy troubles seemed to disappear...Just want you to becareful of the bottled water as well...I think my pup just has a sensitive stomach...and the bottled water didn't agree with her at all...

Nancy


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I bet it is all of the above. When I traveled I filled up a gallon jug with water from home and used that. When I got to my destination, I used that water. They did fine. Hopefully Toby will be fine in a day or two.


----------



## Violet butterfly (Jan 10, 2013)

I read on some vet site (don't remember which one) that when traveling should take water from home or if can't give bottled water to your dog or the could get sick.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

i have no idea hope toby gets well again what probiotics do you use try to use some that are dairy free cause he maybe allergic to milk and some dog ones have whey protein which Pearl is allergic to so i had to find dairy free ones.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I hope Toby feels better siin


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh no! Not again! Poor Toby. It may be a combo of the water and the stress of traveling. Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh no! Not again! Poor Toby. It may be a combo of the water and the stress of traveling. Hope he feels better soon! Hugs!!!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

We had solid poop this morning! Hoping it continues!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Definitely could be water. Even people get diarrhea from the water when they travel.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

solid poops :cheer: way to go Toby :cheer:

sounds like it was maybe a combo of water/travel changes...hope he continues to improve :daisy:


----------

